# Had to restart my entire island.



## Toasties (Dec 5, 2020)

My save data got corrupted on an update a few days ago, and I tried to restore my island through the cloud which didn't work. So I made the tough choice to restart my entire island from scratch. I've literally lost all my progress from April.

I'm sad but I am trying to look at the positive side of getting to redo everything.

I hate to ask and I hope I'm not asking for much but if anybody can spare some fruit or materials I'd really appreciate it. Honestly whatever anybody would be willing to offer. I will be online for a few hours to unlock stuff.


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 5, 2020)

i'm so sorry this happened to you!

i have every fruit available if you need them, as well as some stacks of stone and iron.  i don't mind bringing them over and dropping them off.

at least this way, you have a second chance and you already know all the ins and outs of the game - think of it as your 2.0 island?  i really hope it turns out to be an improvement on your old one


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh no that’s terrible, I’m sorry!  I can gather some fruit for you & buy some tools from the Nooks shop if you want? I have some extra DIYs on my beach and you’re welcome to have them!


----------



## Toasties (Dec 5, 2020)

6iixx said:


> i'm so sorry this happened to you!
> 
> i have every fruit available if you need them, as well as some stacks of stone and iron.  i don't mind bringing them over and dropping them off.
> 
> at least this way, you have a second chance and you already know all the ins and outs of the game - think of it as your 2.0 island?  i really hope it turns out to be an improvement on your old one


That honestly would be amazing if possible. And thanks, yeah I'm trying to be positive about it rather than get too upset otherwise it would just put me off playing. I'm available now so whenever you're free I'd be happy to drop a dodo code. There isn't much I can offer but anything on my island feel free to take.


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 5, 2020)

Toasties said:


> That honestly would be amazing if possible. And thanks, yeah I'm trying to be positive about it rather than get too upset otherwise it would just put me off playing. I'm available now so whenever you're free I'd be happy to drop a dodo code. There isn't much I can offer but anything on my island feel free to take.


send the DODO my way in a PM and i'll boot over as soon as i have the materials   
no need to offer anything in return, i can't even imagine what you're going through right now.  it's the least we can all do here to help you out!


----------



## Toasties (Dec 5, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh no that’s terrible, I’m sorry!  I can gather some fruit for you & buy some tools from the Nooks shop if you want? I have some extra DIYs on my beach and you’re welcome to have them!


Thank you so much that is really kind of you! Honestly whatever you're happy with giving I'll be happy to take. I'll pm a dodo code your way and again if anything on my island is available feel welcome to take it.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 5, 2020)

Toasties said:


> My save data got corrupted on an update a few days ago, and I tried to restore my island through the cloud which didn't work. So I made the tough choice to restart my entire island from scratch. I've literally lost all my progress from April.
> 
> I'm sad but I am trying to look at the positive side of getting to redo everything.
> 
> I hate to ask and I hope I'm not asking for much but if anybody can spare some fruit or materials I'd really appreciate it. Honestly whatever anybody would be willing to offer. I will be online for a few hours to unlock stuff.


hey, I'm so sorry about your town, that is honestly one of my worst fears.  But like others said you can look on the bright side and create an even better island than before now that you are familiar with the game. Plus I'm sure TBTF members can help you out with whatever you need!

I'd love to drop some stuff off for you, I have a bunch of extra DIYs, materials, etc. I can give you! lmk <3


----------



## Toasties (Dec 5, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> hey, I'm so sorry about your town, that is honestly one of my worst fears.  But like others said you can look on the bright side and create an even better island than before now that you are familiar with the game. Plus I'm sure TBTF members can help you out with whatever you need!
> 
> I'd love to drop some stuff off for you, I have a bunch of extra DIYs, materials, etc. I can give you! lmk <3


It really is a big fear I had too. I couldn't believe it happened and I worry if it will again. And yeah so far I've had a few people reach out to me even in pms and it's been super amazing to know that everybody is supportive of one another.

I got a generous amount of materials already but if you have any DIYs you dont need I'm happy for you to drop them off.


----------



## Milleram (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't have any extra DIYs unfortunately, but if you need any IGB, I can come and bring some over. I'm so sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Romaki (Dec 5, 2020)

So sorry that happened to you!


----------



## meo (Dec 5, 2020)

I'd be happy to drop off some things if you're still looking for anything. Just lmk.


----------



## mocha. (Dec 5, 2020)

Hey! If you could PM me your dodo code id love to help you. So sorry this has happened, I know it must be so upsetting but at least you’ll have a chance to start a fresh and enjoy the beginning all over again


----------



## jefflomacy (Dec 5, 2020)

Can you explain more about why the cloud backup didn't work for you? I would like to know more.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 5, 2020)

Toasties said:


> It really is a big fear I had too. I couldn't believe it happened and I worry if it will again. And yeah so far I've had a few people reach out to me even in pms and it's been super amazing to know that everybody is supportive of one another.
> 
> I got a generous amount of materials already but if you have any DIYs you dont need I'm happy for you to drop them off.


sure! send me a dodo when you are free


----------



## Toasties (Dec 5, 2020)

jefflomacy said:


> Can you explain more about why the cloud backup didn't work for you? I would like to know more.


Yeah of course. You have to contact Nintendo directly and I did a few days ago about the situation. But they have specific circumstances like if you lost your switch, it broke or got stolen. And it just became too complicated for me to want to sort out at that point so I just restarted.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020



amye.miller said:


> I don't have any extra DIYs unfortunately, but if you need any IGB, I can come and bring some over. I'm so sorry that happened to you!


Thank you for the offer! I've been given so much already I don't wanna take any bells though I'd be happy to just grind that for myself. But I do appreciate it! <3

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020



mocha. said:


> Hey! If you could PM me your dodo code id love to help you. So sorry this has happened, I know it must be so upsetting but at least you’ll have a chance to start a fresh and enjoy the beginning all over again


I've been given a lot of stuff now that I think I'm good to go now. But thank you so much for offering to help it is really kind of you! And true I did enjoy just playing the game rather than worrying about designing stuff. xD


----------



## ichigomariti (Dec 5, 2020)

I have over 50 free recipes in my island if you want them. I can spare some bells too


----------



## jadetine (Dec 5, 2020)

Whenever you're back, feel free to raid my fossils, etc: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/free-diys-sahara-items-hybrids-and-fossils.550105/
I also have a fairly large pile of clothes in my closet, so let me know if you're interested in cataloging.
^_^


----------



## ~Stitches~ (Dec 5, 2020)

i have lots of extra fossils and diys you can come look at if youre interested! ill make a list and you can dm me


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 6, 2020)

You should go visit Valdemar's island on generosity! I know there is a thread about it somewhere around here and basically there's just free stuff everywhere (and a LOT OF IT). I donated a couple diys there the other day and there's a lot of great starter stuff, enjoy: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...and-of-generosity.576633/page-12#post-9742413


----------

